

Show HN: LifeLitUp - veb

www.LifeLitUp.com<p>We're going to be opening up to an alpha soon, and if you'd like to check it out when we go live, put yourself down on our list.<p>I'll try to answer as many question you guys have, without really trying to give much away.<p>Thanks!<p>P.S. If you have any advice for me, hit me with it!
======
olalonde
Clickable: <http://www.LifeLitUp.com>

------
olalonde
It would help if you would at least pitch your service...

~~~
veb
kindly wait, we're waiting for tech support to install our lightbulbs for
lifelitup.com

